
The Hyperledger Project - placeybordeaux
https://www.hyperledger.org/
======
r0muald
How is it related to this?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8009663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8009663)

~~~
Sambdala
The name was donated by the company that bought Hyperledger last year, and one
of the codebases being donated also descends from the original Hyperledger
codebase.

~~~
r0muald
So after all there is code somewhere!
[https://github.com/hyperledger/hyperledger/issues/1](https://github.com/hyperledger/hyperledger/issues/1)

------
retube
Can someone give me a decent explanation of how blockchain will speed up a
securities settlement?

E.g: Big Bank sells 200m of some bond to a hedge fund. Bond is actually "given
up" to a third party who hold bond on HF's behalf. Appreciate there's a whole
load of operational shenanigans that go into making this happen. Just not sure
what, or how blockchains will help.

~~~
cbeach
There are usually several systems involved in a settlement, all run by
different parties - the bank (broker), the custodian (which holds the
certificate) and the counterparties that are trading. They all have
representations of the same trade that are mostly out-of-sync, and reconciling
these systems incurs delays.

With the blockchain, none of these parties need necessarily trust each other,
but all can share the same system which shows the current state of the
transaction. All parties can observe a ledger that is distributed in real
time. So they don't need any reconciliation steps anymore and all trades are
"T0" (same day) settled

------
morenoh149
has anyone seen this deprecated project floating around?
[https://github.com/danoprey/depreciated](https://github.com/danoprey/depreciated)
seems like actual elixir code that must have been bought by
[http://www.digitalasset.com/](http://www.digitalasset.com/)

I've been watching this for a bit

~~~
maaku
It's not the Hyperledger TFA is about. (Confusing, I know, because DAH is a
participant of the Linux Foundation Hyperledger project.)

------
roymurdock
Mission of Hyperledger Project (“HLP”).

The mission of HLP is to:

a. create an enterprise grade, open source distributed ledger framework and
code base, upon which users can build and run robust, industry-specific
applications, platforms and hardware systems to support business transactions.

b. create an open source, technical community to benefit the ecosystem of HLP
solution providers and users, focused on blockchain and shared ledger use
cases that will work across a variety of industry solutions;

c. promote participation of leading members of the ecosystem, including
developers, service and solution providers and end users; and

d. host the infrastructure for HLP, establishing a neutral home for community
infrastructure, meetings, events and collaborative discussions and providing
structure around the business and technical governance of HLP.

...

Governance

HLP shall be composed of Premier, General and Associate Members. All Premier
and General Members must be current corporate members of The Linux Foundation
(at any level) to participate in HLP as a member. Anyone may propose a
contribution to HLP’s technical codebase regardless of membership status. All
participants in HLP, including Associate Members, enjoy the privileges and
undertake the obligations described in this Hyperledger Project Charter, as
from time to time amended by the Governing Board with the approval of The
Linux Foundation (“LF”). During the term of their membership, all members will
comply with all such policies as the LF Board of Directors and/or the HLP may
from time to time adopt with notice to members.

...

Licensing

a. Members agree that all new inbound code contributions to HLP shall be made
under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (available at
[http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0](http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0)).
All contributions shall be accompanied by a Developer Certificate of Origin
sign-off ([http://developercertificate.org](http://developercertificate.org))
that is submitted through a Governing Board and LF-approved contribution
process. Such contribution process will include steps to also bind non-Member
Contributors and, if not self-employed, their employer, to the licenses
expressly granted in the Apache License, Version 2.0 with respect to such
contribution.

b. All outbound code will be made available under the Apache License, Version
2.0.

...

I found the copy on the landing page to be too fancy and ornate to be useful.
From a brief glance, it seems that they want to tie as many businesses
together as possible into one private blockchain-based network in order to
make payment verification and settlement quicker/more secure. Banks are
already looking into this and exploring their own private blockchain network.
[1]

This means that all payments to and from companies within the hyperledger
network will be recorded and made known to all other participants in the
network. If it works they will move on to transparently recording production
logs, which will ostensibly help in keeping producers honest about their
manufacturing process and help drive down error tolerance.

Two main problems I see immediately:

1\. Tiered supply chains are so complex that it will require a _huge_
onboarding effort to get enough companies on the ledger to make it useful to
any one company.

2\. Companies, much like individuals, love privacy! I'm assuming the protocol
will include some type of identity-cloaking cryptographical overhead that will
increase latency/complexity and reduce the benefit of having an open ledger.

Still, a really cool idea and application of blockchain tech that will be a
great experiment of building a massive, ambitious network from scratch.

[1] [http://www.wired.com/2015/12/big-tech-joins-big-banks-to-
cre...](http://www.wired.com/2015/12/big-tech-joins-big-banks-to-create-
alternative-to-bitcoins-blockchain/)

~~~
jsprogrammer
>From a brief glance, it seems that they want to tie as many businesses
together as possible into one private blockchain-based network in order to
make payment verification and settlement quicker/more secure. Banks are
already looking into this and exploring their own private blockchain network.
[1]

Hasn't Bitcoin already started such a network? What would be the benefit of a
private network? Will banks really be able to bring more computing power (and
thus, have the largest chain) than the Bitcoin public?

~~~
cbeach
Bitcoin has already seen some unfortunate consequences of running on an open
network.

Chinese mining syndicates hold a significant share of control over the Bitcoin
network, and are therefore able to control the destiny of Bitcoin. They
decided against the Bitcoin XT fork, for example and stand in the way of its
adoption.

All democratic, naturally. Possibly a good thing for Bitcoin stability.

But can you imagine American banks ceding control of their settlement
infrastructure to a network / protocol whose rules could be dictated by China?

~~~
TD-Linux
The rules can't actually be dictated by the miners - e.g. they can make
invalid blocks but clients won't accept them. They can censor transactions,
though that can only delay it until a non-colluding miner includes it.

The Bitcoin XT chain fork is a bit different in that it explicitly tied itself
to miner voting. That's not necessary, you could really tie it to anything.

------
mempko
> The distributed ledger is a permanent, secure tool that makes it easier to
> create cost-efficient business networks without requiring a centralized
> point of control.

Really a fucking shame it is only business for networks.... A fish doesn't
understand it is in water.

